# Tower of London



## WolfieReveles (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone here visited or seen pictures of the crypt under St. John's Chapel in the Wite tower? I'm looking for photos, or even just a description, but I can't seem to find any and I'm nowhere near England, which makes visiting a bit of a problem. If anyone could provide some image, or describe it even a little, I would be really grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 23, 2012)

St John's chapel crypt in Tower of London - Bing Images

Is this it?
I can't believe how hard this is to isolate.  A single room in a world famous location.  I found three images almost identical location that were labeled  Chapel crypt but I can't be sure its the one in Tower of London.
I was thinking maybe the vitual tour of the tower of London might work.


----------



## mr_smartiepants (Apr 11, 2012)

That is what it looks like more or less. The reason that its hard to get pictures is that they have security guards EVERYWHERE and if they see a camera they tell you to put it away and they are not nice about it. I've seen them threaten to throw people out if they saw the camera again.

From what I recall from my school trip, its been a while, it was a fairly large rectangular layout. Stone from top to bottom, low clearance, musky, dank. I believe there was a center room within the layout and a path that followed the wall, which can be seen in the photo posted. 

I have a couple of pictures of the chapel itself, but that's probably the best one of the crypt. I'll dig through my stuff and see if I can find anything better than my poor description.

Edit

http://thetablet.org/?p=11173 Thomas Moore's tombstone in St. Peter's Crypt

Above floor of St. John's Chapel

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...w=193&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:68

A crypt shot

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...5&start=58&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:58,i:288

Hope you get the general idea :3


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 11, 2012)

Info about the crypt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Peter_ad_Vincula_(London)


----------



## mr_smartiepants (Apr 11, 2012)

Those are the correct rooms. Its rather difficult to get a picture of because there are guards at every turn telling you to put your cameras away. Its large rectangular area with white stone from floor to ceiling with a few off turns into different rooms, none of which are rather large. Its a small clearance and pretty dank and musty. There's a gift shop and a few rooms that have memorials or tombs to some famous people. ​


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 16, 2012)

I undersand no flash photography, but why no pictures?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 16, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> I undersand no flash photography, but why no pictures?




DORA (Defence of the Realm Act 1914).


----------

